# New Canon



## 618photo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been reading your advise in this forum for a while now. I have a question to pose. I currently have a canon 60d, but I'm in the market for an upgrade. Do I go for the 7d or the 5d mark ii. This is probably a bad question because I'm nearly sold on the 5d so any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 14, 2012)

7D doesn't seem like much of an upgrade unless your in to sports photography or something very specific to the 7D.  5D is an actual upgrade in terms of image quality.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 14, 2012)

wait for 5DIII... seriously... 60D is decent.


----------



## 618photo (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd love to wait for the 5d iii but it's rumored to be listed at over $3000. For $1000 less I can have a ii. I'm looking to upgrade from what I have but keep the 60d as a back up.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 15, 2012)

When you say upgrade, what exactly do you mean. What is your 60D not able to do that a 7 or a 5 will do? If you were just talking about the 5, then I would think you want a full frame, but since you mentioned the 7, what are your reasons?


----------



## 618photo (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm mainly looking at the 5d due to the fact that that it's full frame. The reason I mentioned the 7d is cause of its burst rate. I'm pretty much sold on the 5d I was just looking for a little comparison info.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

get a 5D classic or 5DIII.  Seriously...  I am disappointed with my 5D II.   If you love video though.. it is awesome.  I have 5Dc and 5DII.  When the 5D III is here, I will sell the mk 2.


----------



## 618photo (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I do t really do any video. Can I ask what don't you like about the ii? Reason I'm asking is because it gets such high reviews which is what I was really judging by.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

The autofocus sucks.  I miss so many focus when I do weddings.  It sucks.  5Dc is the same way but at least it is a lot cheaper.

5D II is an awesome camera for portrait.  If you get into low light photography like weddings.. it blows.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

Why do you think you need an upgrade? What is your current camera not doing for you? I am guessing it's a matter of learning a few things rather than needing an upgrade. You have an outstanding camera that is still at the top of the market in your hands.
There isn't that  much improvement to jump to the 7D and the 5d2 is full frame, but it downgrades a LOT of other things. I HATE mine most of the time. For the same reason schwetty said. Anything other than the center focus point sucks. It's not bad in low light if you have time to make it focus correctly. It's horrible for focusing and FPS for anything in fast motion. It is truly a wedding and portrait camera and aimed directly at those who are professionals in those two fields. 
If I didn't have a wedding next weekend I want it for, I'd be offering to sell it to you.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> The autofocus sucks.  I miss so many focus when I do weddings.  It sucks.  5Dc is the same way but at least it is a lot cheaper.
> 
> 5D II is an awesome camera for portrait.  If you get into low light photography like weddings.. it blows.



You must be doing something wrong because my 5Dmk1 hardly misses anything


----------



## bazooka (Feb 15, 2012)

I went from a 40D to the 5dmk2 and I really like it. However, I'm not doing low-light, high speed event work like schwetty and mleek are doing. The quality difference is, to me, incredible. Not to mention it makes my favorite lenses more useful to me for what I do. Most of my stuff is lit portraiture and landscape for what it's worth.


----------



## 618photo (Feb 15, 2012)

Im looking to get a full frame which I'd be using it mainly for landscapes, portraits, architecture, & weddings. I figured on keeping my 60d as a back up and for when I need a faster burst rate. So, correct me if I'm wrong or misunderstanding you guys but the focus points other than center don't work?


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

They work great in good light. In low light the others are pretty weak. The only cross type focus point in the 5d2 is the center one. On your 60D you have 9 cross type focus points. 
The 5d3 is supposed to be announced 2/29. Honestly? I'd wait for it. It's probably going to be higher in price than the 5d2, but if the latest spec rumors are true this one might be worth it. 
If you are hell bent on spending $ now? I'd probably invest in some of the lenses you need for wedding photography. That'll run you twice as much as the 5D2 real quick like.


----------



## 618photo (Feb 15, 2012)

I hear ya. I'm not he'll bent by any means but i'd rather be spending $2000 rather than $3000. Ive got lenses. Canon 70-200 2.8 ISii canon 24-70 2.8 tokina 11-16 2.8 and canon 50mm 1.4. I'm just looking to upgrade to a full frame and was thinking for $2000 the 5d ii would be a good investment.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

but consider how the price of a used 5d ii will change when the 5d III comes out....  It makes no sense to buy it now.  Also, you haven't stated what the 60d isn't doing other then it is not a full frame sensor.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 15, 2012)

Cant speak for Schwetty, who knows what his camera is doing........., but I have 2 Mkii's and have never had a problem ESPECIALLY after micro adjusting my lenses. That said, for *planned landscape shots,* I always focus manually, but for non planned shots, I have not had a problems with autofocus on either of the mkii's.

Most of the recent landscapes you will see in my fine art image gallery on my site were shot with mkii's and with a 16-35 or 24-70
Doing what I do, I doubt I will ever buy a crop body again especially now that the mkiii will do more.
I do have a 7d though and it is great for portraits and sports, events and such, but I seldom take it landscaping unless there is wildlife expected.


----------



## 618photo (Feb 15, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with m 60d. I'm just looking to get a new camera, full frame, and keep the 60d as a back up. So it's not that the 60d can't do something I'm just in the market for a new camera and am looking at the 5d. 
So what I'm getting is that the 5d is mainly only good for portrait or landscape. So like an event like a wedding you guys wouldn't use the 5d?


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

I absolutely use my 5d2 at weddings. That's what it's aimed at. Otherwise? It rarely gets out of the gear locker. You get used to it's shortcomings for focus in weddings. If you are in a low light/low contrast situation you just compensate and use the center focus point with a larger aperture than you normally would to allow for focus and recompose.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> The autofocus sucks.  I miss so many focus when I do weddings.  It sucks.  5Dc is the same way but at least it is a lot cheaper.
> 
> 5D II is an awesome camera for portrait.  If you get into low light photography like weddings.. it blows.



Blows as in crappy? Or blows weddings out the water ?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

Crappy.  I have to keep using my AF assist with my flash.  Kinda hard to capture candid moment!


----------

